# Good News...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So, 1 of our cats was due for her shots today and while we were there I decided to go ahead and bite the bullet and schedule Tillie's spay.
The sectretary wanted to schedule her for TUESDAY. as in THIS coming Tuesday. I was like, woah, woah, woah... I was thinking more like begining of the year. LOL
So she is scheduled for January 4th... she will be almost 7 months.
AND the good, great news is that she doesn't have to stay over night!!!!
Apparently they use different anesthesia on the cats and they DO have to stay over night, but for the dogs, they come around quicker and are "with it" enough to go home same day! yippppeee! I was really dreading having to leave her.
I am wondering if anyone else was able to do an outpatient spay like this?
Is it okay? anything I should be worried about??
count down is on...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh and she weighs 7.4 lbs!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

When our regular vet does spays and neuters, they require the 'patients' to stay overnight; however, there is no one on duty during the night to monitor.  I was not happy with that setup so our vet referred us to another clinic in town that uses a newer anesthetic and they send their patients home the same evening or late afternoon. Augie had his procedure at 10:30 a.m. and by 4:45 p.m., when I went in to pick him up, he was running around their office like nothing had happened. The anesthetic they used on him was Sevoflurane. I just could not leave him in a place overnight with no supervision. If something happened to him during the night, I felt it was better for me to race him to an emergency vet than for him to lay there until morning.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

My friend encountered the same thing...they wanted to keep her lab overnight, but there's no one at the facility if anything should happen, so they took her home again the same day and she was fine. 
On a side note, another friend had his cat spayed earlier this week. He dropped her off at 8 and picked her up again at 4 so she was basically in and out too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My vet kept Santos overnight, but he wasn't alone. Why would a vet want to keep them overnight if there was nobody there to check on them? That really doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A lot of people here have brought their dogs in to be done in the morning and get them later that night. My vet keeps them overnight. I've been going to the same place for 25 years and had all my animals done there. I didn't realize they had nobody there overnight. When I told them my concern before Milo went in, they told me none of the regular vet offices had overnight coverage. I asked "what if something happens?" They told me it never does.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah the anaesthisia is better than the old ones. I think it's great. About time.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

trueblue said:


> My vet kept Santos overnight, but he wasn't alone. Why would a vet want to keep them overnight if there was nobody there to check on them? That really doesn't make sense, does it?


It didn't make sense to me either. And even though I realized they must not have problems doing it that way (or they would change their procedure), I still wasn't taking chances with MY baby!  I was nervous enough leaving him there for the surgery with people there, let alone leaving him overnight by himself.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

trueblue said:


> My vet kept Santos overnight, but he wasn't alone. Why would a vet want to keep them overnight if there was nobody there to check on them? That really doesn't make sense, does it?


at the risk of sounding like an old Abba song...Money, Money, Money


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TrishK said:


> at the risk of sounding like an old Abba song...Money, Money, Money


Actually, it would have been less expensive for us to go to the vet that kept the patients overnight than the one who released Augie the same day. We were told this newer anesthetic is more expensive. And at that point I was not concerned about the cost - I just wanted him safe and there for the least amount of time possible.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

hmm that's interesting. I know my friend with the lab didn't want the dog left overnight unattended and since she took her home the same day the vet actually charged her less than what they had quoted her it would be.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I totally don't get it! What purpose is served by keeping them overnight if no one is there?? Luci came home in the late afternoon and did great. She slept in her crate (and in her cute onesie) right by my bed where she belongs!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good to know there is nothing to worry about!

OH and I totally forgot, I need to call the office, I was thinking to get Tillie microchipped when she was spayed... what are ya'lls thoughts on that idea??


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> good to know there is nothing to worry about!
> 
> OH and I totally forgot, I need to call the office, I was thinking to get Tillie microchipped when she was spayed... what are ya'lls thoughts on that idea??


Cicero came home late afternoon when he was snipped and he did fine. I think it's crazy to leave them alone in a building when they can be home and watched. I also had him microchipped at the same time, but I have been told that it's a simple things that doesn't bother them either.

I'm not sure but since Tillie will be about 7 months did they mention that it might be better to do it earlier since she could go into heat by then. IDK but my vet likes to do a spay before they go into heat so she suggest it be done by the time they are 6 months.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm, no they didn't say anything about the age.
From what I understand there are so many differing opinions on that topic, I just decided to wait till after the holidays since we will be traveling and I don't feel she is ready yet. This is our first dog, and we had our cats spayed at 4 months, so I don't even know a thing about a dog going into heat. This may sound very naive, but I thought it generally happened closer to 10-12 months?? She will be 6 months on December 12th.
And what exactly happens when they go into heat, so in case it DOES come early I would know what to do! LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Depending on where you live you might know by all the stray male dogs hanging out at your house. Often you will notice droplits of blood on the floor (like people some bleed more then others) by the time this happens she could have been in heat for a day or so. You just need to be sure to keep her away from any intact males at that time.
My dogs have always came home sameday. Because of the health issues of some of my dogs they have spent many overnights...There is always someone on duty at night (kennel person) and our vets go in and out and someone is always on call. We were called at 3oam because they needed to go back in on one of the dogs. So it just depends on the vet set up.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

My vet required a 2 day stay but was still cheaper then the vets that did it same day. They said they see the most issues within the first 2 days due to activity so as long as it wasn't straining on her too much then she would stay. It was hard but probably for the best...when I got her home she started doing RLHs within an hour of being home :jaw: 

They are a 24 hour facility though so she wasn't alone 

It was REALLY hard leaving her but all is well now so I'm glad I did


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I brought Eli in at 10 AM and took him home 7 PM same day. My vet did not even offer overnight stay. I'd rather Eli was home with us and we could monitor him rather than alone in the vet's office overnight. The surgery is traumatic enough. Why leave him crated all night in a strange environment with no one to check on his progress or comfort?  I know spays and neuters are common day surgeries but, still, stuff could go wrong. I have a 24 hour emergency vet service 5 minutes from our home. I would rather have the option to take him in if I was concerned than lie awake anxious all night worrying if he were OK. 

It's a good idea to microchip Tillie during the spay while she's out. They have to shave her leg for the IV so can probably put the microchip right there.

Oh, I also opted to give Eli's teeth a flouride treatment. He just lost his baby teeth and I want to be sure his adult teeth stay strong.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oooo, great idea about the flouride! She lost #3 of her "canines" last night and I totally found it! LOL on another month I'm sure she'll be done losing her baby teeth! I am so amazed how fast they lose and grow them! like shark teeth!! ha ha


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, we had the microchip done at the same time. I believe they are put in high on the back/base of neck, between the shoulder blades. Since Augie was older (17 mo) we also had his teeth cleaned while he was under. I think we only found one of Augie's baby teeth. He must have swallowed the rest!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Our vet handled all of our rescue spay/neuters since 1999 and never kept one overnight. There are other vets in our area that do require the dog stay overnight, but we found their prices to be higher and their methods to be a bit old school.

If needed, their teeth and ears were cleaned and they were microchipped, too.

Microchips are injected between the shoulder blades, pretty much like a shot but lower. No sedation is needed. We just had it done at the same time to avoid paying an extra office visit fee.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am a retired vet tech and all our spays came in early in the morning and went home in the evening. They did just fine. In at 7 am....home at 6 pm. They go home with pain meds and instructions to keep them quiet. Any problems...just give us a call. They are much better off at home with their owners in my opinion.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Evelyn . I wish we would have had Molly's dew claws removed. What a pain. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tammy,
PM Brady's mom about her Aunt's pup's spay. She will probably post a thread warning people, once Remy is out of the hospital. You just want to make sure you follow the doctors orders once Tillie comes home from the operation. Remy should be fine, but there were complications.


----------

